# Puter got hijacked



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

I read a bit in the cattle forum, and went on to type an article for CF, midway through the article, a site known as 'cattle daily' appeared on my screen with out my looking for it. Is this a lack of update supplied by M$? Or is it something else? Can it be prevented from happening again? W XP SP2.

The nag pop up about pirate OS comes up often.


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

this is not hijacking at all. Cattle daily is a website I use often for information on my cows. It was just a simpe popup triggered from the website you were previously viewing. Can it be stopped? Yes, install a good pop-up killer.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Teresa S. said:


> Can it be stopped? Yes, install a good pop-up killer.


A better, easier, and maybe cheaper way is to use Firefox instead of M$ Internet Explorer. It has a popup blocker built in, so no need to add one more program in the system tray fighting for your computer's resources and maybe causing problems. It's more secure against virii than MSIE, it'll import your favorites, and it's free.

http://www.mozilla.com

-Dan


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

When I Xed it out my 7 paragraphs were gone from the composition area, with no copy elsewhere. Is there a way to have your writing appear in a file at the same time your composing it?

I tried to do the C & P thing from 'my documents' but cannot get a new file to open to do the writing there. I think one or both of my email sites has such also, I'll go try there.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

If you have XP with the SP2 that has a very good pop blocker already and does a excellent job. And is under Tools..


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

arabian knight said:


> If you have XP with the SP2 that has a very good pop blocker already and does a excellent job. And is under Tools..


I too, find this popup blocker updaye with SP2 very useful!!  It blocks 100% of my popups.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

moopups said:


> The nag pop up about pirate OS comes up often.


That's the WGA nag screen. There are things we can do to remove that. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

moopups said:


> I read a bit in the cattle forum, and went on to type an article for CF, midway through the article, a site known as 'cattle daily' appeared on my screen with out my looking for it. Is this a lack of update supplied by M$? Or is it something else? Can it be prevented from happening again? W XP SP2.
> 
> The nag pop up about pirate OS comes up often.


 By asking this question, it seems apparent that you are not intimately familiar with two very important (and free) programs. They are Lavaware's Ad Aware and Spybot. I strongly suggest that you install and run these two programs which will clear your computer of *most* annoying spyware and adware. YOu should see an improvement in the speed of your system.

Also, a good popup blocker is also worth it's weight in gold, but I don't know of a free one, so you might see if someone else can offer any recommendations.

Donsgal


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

the best free one is the one that is built in SP2, second to the best is GOOGLE'S popup blocker that comes with their free toolbar. (If you want to find the dowload page for google toolbar, go to google and do a search for 'toolbar'.)


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

Ok, I click on 'tools', there is a pop up blocker mentioned in text - but you did not mention what to do after than approach, your instructions are not complete enough for me to understand. There were two entities, which needs to stay, which need to be removed?

This is the main problem here, the instruction are never adequate or complete when the repair info is given, too much is assumed to be within the knowledge of the recipient, which it is not. Repair people, your knowledge is appreciated, but you do not convey it to a point of adequacy. I was 55 the first time I sat before a puter, they did not exist before that, please supply the BASIC information that is needed.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

The only reason I do not give instructions right then and there, is because generally, I will type 500 words, and then the person I am giving instructions to totally ignores me.
I always post my idea and wait for the person wanting information to confirm that are going to try my instructions, (or at least try them) before I type a whole page.

now, to continue,

Here are COMLETE instructions on configuring the SP2 popup blocker:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/843016


----------

